# Complete Basic 2 P600 DTG Printer Reviews?



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello guys!

I've been doing DTG printing for 5 years now with a Brother GT-541. I am looking into upgrading to be able to print on dark garments, but don't really have a $20k+ budget at the moment.

Does anyone have any updated reviews on the Open DTG Complete Basic 2 P600 DTG Printer?

Technical support as far as having a representative work on the printer isn't an option with any brand for me since I live in Puerto Rico. I have taken apart a full GT-541 and replaced many parts on my current printer. As a photographer, I am pretty familiar with Epson printers which is why the P600 based DTG printer caught my attention.

Looking forward to reading any input you guys may have.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

FJG said:


> Does anyone have any updated reviews on the Open DTG Complete Basic 2 P600 DTG Printer?


This printer does not have a white in recycling system, and that's a big problem for low volume printing. 
If used in CMYK only mode, then it is probably the best DTG option, because of the low price and parts availability.


----------



## lesch (Jul 11, 2014)

FJG said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I've been doing DTG printing for 5 years now with a Brother GT-541. I am looking into upgrading to be able to print on dark garments, but don't really have a $20k+ budget at the moment.
> 
> ...


Epson P-600, P-800 is a base of Polyprint Texjet printers. And they are successfully selling a lot of them in Europe without White ink recirculation. You just have to be ready, to flush all white ink tubes, dampers, printhead every 1-2 months. It will be dangerous for your printer to stay idle more than 2-3 days. Also you have to use white ink that is settling down slowly and is easy to shake up.

In our country I can buy an Epson P-600 based machine for 2.5-3k $. It is not an industrial machine, but it is printing T-shirts anyway ) And it is same inside as Texjet for 12-13k Euro. Differences are just in RIP software, platen feed, base of printer.


----------

